# PANNAL Sun 14th April



## 2blue (Mar 4, 2013)

This is it...  have provisionally booked the only 3 tee times available from 11am...  Cost Â£30 each...  no food involved.
If we do it at Â£35 then it'll cover prizes. Have listed the first 4 based on past posts. Will have to be a first come basis. Please add yer name if interested. Confirmation of a place will be receipt of the Â£35...  PM me for bank details.
So far we have.......
2blue PAID
Birchy
Wrighty1874
Hammer

8 more places


----------



## Captainron (Mar 4, 2013)

And me please 2Blue

Captainron


----------



## 2blue (Mar 4, 2013)

So that's now........
2blue PAID
Birchy
Wrighty1874
Hammer
Captainron
Don't forget you need to PM me for payment details.....  So we can confirm this with Pannal


----------



## the hammer (Mar 4, 2013)

HID given me the nod too.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 4, 2013)

the hammer said:



			HID given me the nod too.
		
Click to expand...

Bank details PM d to you Greg.
Please add handicap when confirmed.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 4, 2013)

2blue said:



			Bank details PM d to you Greg.
Please add handicap when confirmed.
		
Click to expand...

paid. 
h/cap 18 as below.

:whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 4, 2013)

Can you put me down as maybe for now. I need to check my club diary before I commit.... Cheers mate...


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 4, 2013)

Count me in please Dave, Thanks for arranging this :thup:   It looks a great course.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 4, 2013)

Add me too please, can pay you tomorrow if you send me your details. Cheers

Play off 25


----------



## 2blue (Mar 4, 2013)

So that's now........
2blue PAID 12
Hammer PAID 18

Birchy
Wrighty1874
Captainron
Qwerty
Marshy
Bluewolf maybe

Room for 4 more


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Cheers Dave, I'll ping you the money over this evening. Can't reply to PM's on works computer for some reason.

Cheers for organising, looking forward to it.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 5, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Cheers Dave, I'll ping you the money over this evening. Can't reply to PM's on works computer for some reason.

Cheers for organising, looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine...  it'll be good to get something going in this area & meet some locals... no one from NE involved yet.. was it the date?


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Couldn't undderstand what the problem was with the other thread, re read it and didn't see what the problem was. Nevermind least this looks to be getting sorted.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 5, 2013)

So that's now........
 2blue *PAID - 12*
 Hammer *PAID - 18*
 Birchy
 Wrighty1874
 Captainron
 Qwerty
 Marshy
 Bluewolf - maybe
Silver - maybe


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent you the money 2Blue.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 6, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Sent you the money 2Blue.
		
Click to expand...

Got it..... good man.
So that's now........
 2blue (Dave)  *PAID * -12
 Hammer  *PAID *- 18
 Marshy    *PAID * -?
 Birchy
 Wrighty1874
 Captainron
 Qwerty
 Bluewolf - maybe
 Silver (Steve) - (abroad, back next week)

Need one more to complete a 4 ball... How are the rest of you Forum members shaping for this? Let me know the situation, 'cos I may have to open it up to others (none-forumers) to secure the Tee times and make it a reasonable mini-meet.
Also, are you happy to have your name up as well as your 'non deplume' ?


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 6, 2013)

2blue said:



			Got it..... good man.
So that's now........
 2blue (Dave)  *PAID * -12
 Hammer  *PAID *- 18
 Marshy    *PAID * -?
 Birchy
 Wrighty1874
 Captainron
 Qwerty
 Bluewolf - maybe
 Silver (Steve) - (abroad, back next week)

Need one more to complete a 4 ball... How are the rest of you Forum members shaping for this? Let me know the situation, 'cos I may have to open it up to others (none-forumers) to secure the Tee times and make it a reasonable mini-meet.
Also, are you happy to have your name up as well as your 'non deplume' ?
		
Click to expand...

I play off 25 at the moment. 

Anymore from the original thread fancying this?


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 7, 2013)

Im really sorry Dave but I won't be able to make this now, due to a family commitment that I wasn't aware of.
Sorry mate.  hope you all have a good day.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Im really sorry Dave but I won't be able to make this now, due to a family commitment that I wasn't aware of.
Sorry mate.  hope you all have a good day.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh...  bad luck, Dave ...  these things come up. Thanks for letting us know...  what's with the others who are down???

 2blue (Dave) *PAID*  -12
 Hammer *PAID *- 18
 Marshy *PAID  *- 25
 Birchy
 Wrighty1874
 Captainron
 Bluewolf - maybe
 Silver (Steve) - (abroad, back next week)

As I've heard nothing more from this forum will presently look to widen the scope. Given the quality of the course its a snip of a deal for a weekend (will cost you Â£75 the weekend after!!!).....   so am surprised there's not a flood of interest....  'tis perhaps why there are no GM or HDIDo meets in this area. Pity as there are many quality courses.....  perhaps its a Yorkshire thing ta keep it ta yer'sels


----------



## drawboy (Mar 7, 2013)

Hope everyone playing has a great time. I'm sorry if I came over a bit petty, it wasn't intentional. I have organised these things before and you really cannot please everyone plus getting the money in is always the biggest hurdle as as soon as you ask for the dough, there are always problems. Apologies to all, play well.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2013)

PM me your details Dave and i will send payment :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Mar 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			PM me your details Dave and i will send payment :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Pm's there Scott...   anyone else coming too?
Did you go to Muirfield??....  quite fancied that me sel

PS..... Yahoo....  there's a Wetherspoons in centre of Harrogate, so breekie is sorted.....  will check out parking situation


----------



## 2blue (Mar 7, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Hope everyone playing has a great time. I'm sorry if I came over a bit petty, it wasn't intentional. I have organised these things before and you really cannot please everyone plus getting the money in is always the biggest hurdle as as soon as you ask for the dough, there are always problems. Apologies to all, play well.
		
Click to expand...

No problems there matey.....  I must have come across pretty pushy me'sel....... sorry about that, not meant. Guess I got caught up in it, as I know several of the posters & they seemed pretty keen on that Pannal date.....  money is coming slowly though
Am sure we'll get there eventually...... then....  I'm sure we can get another Meet sorted for this area if you're up for it  :fore:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2013)

2blue said:



			Pm's there Scott...   anyone else coming too?
Did you go to Muirfield??....  quite fancied that me sel

PS..... Yahoo....  there's a Wetherspoons in centre of Harrogate, so breekie is sorted.....  will check out parking situation 

Click to expand...

Yeah it was fantastic mate, tough course that took some thinking about . Could be a trip back up there at some point so keep your eye out :thup:

Sounds good! Maybe we should check what time kitchen is open at golf club first though? Might be easier if we could eat there but if not wetherspoons should be open in plenty time.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Hope everyone playing has a great time. I'm sorry if I came over a bit petty, it wasn't intentional. I have organised these things before and you really cannot please everyone plus getting the money in is always the biggest hurdle as as soon as you ask for the dough, there are always problems. Apologies to all, play well.
		
Click to expand...

Dont be daft fella, it can be a right pain sometimes! You put the effort in to get it off the ground and ped as well. Its never an easy task especially when its split with what people want!

 You still playing on this day? Would be good to meet you :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Mar 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah it was fantastic mate, tough course that took some thinking about . Could be a trip back up there at some point so keep your eye out :thup:

Sounds good! Maybe we should check what time kitchen is open at golf club first though? Might be easier if we could eat there but if not wetherspoons should be open in plenty time.
		
Click to expand...

Club kitchen not open till 11am...shuts at 3pm.....  if you were coming thro Leeds to Harrogate rather than the longish route around to the A1, then there's a Wetherpoons on the Harrogate Rd out, not 1/2 mile from our house....  tho not handy for the lads from Bradford. Plenty of time to sort it yet tho 
Good thing is I can now confirm a 4 ball spot with them so they know its serious and will hold the other 2 spots....  got several feelers out for them :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2013)

2blue said:



			Club kitchen not open till 11am...shuts at 3pm.....  if you were coming thro Leeds to Harrogate rather than the longish route around to the A1, then there's a Wetherpoons on the Harrogate Rd out, not 1/2 mile from our house....  tho not handy for the lads from Bradford. Plenty of time to sort it yet tho 
Good thing is I can now confirm a 4 ball spot with them so they know its serious and will hold the other 2 spots....  got several feelers out for them :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me! We will probably be able sort it better once the spots are filled up.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll be bacon butty'd up by the time I get there, I'll go to the cafe on Harrogate Rd. 

Looking forward to it, used to play football in Harrogate and went past Pannal every sunday morning.

Be good to meet some of the forumers, be good is a few more from Yorkshire can make it. 

Drawboy are you in?? Could ask on the Yorkshire Golf Forum too if they fancy it?


----------



## 2blue (Mar 7, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			I'll be bacon butty'd up by the time I get there, I'll go to the cafe on Harrogate Rd. 

Looking forward to it, used to play football in Harrogate and went past Pannal every sunday morning.

Be good to meet some of the forumers, be good is a few more from Yorkshire can make it. 

Drawboy are you in?? Could ask on the Yorkshire Golf Forum too if they fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Paul, Do you want to put something there? Yorkshire Golf Forum wouldn't do any harm, tho' its not exactly a hive of activity, but it did have a KirbyMoorside meet I noticed. Any theories why so little happens in this area?


----------



## the hammer (Mar 7, 2013)

Could always bring a "+1", but kind of defeats the object.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 7, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			I'll be bacon butty'd up by the time I get there, I'll go to the cafe on Harrogate Rd. 

Looking forward to it, used to play football in Harrogate and went past Pannal every sunday morning.

Be good to meet some of the forumers, be good is a few more from Yorkshire can make it. 

Drawboy are you in?? Could ask on the Yorkshire Golf Forum too if they fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

Have put something up there Paul... see yer most active on there recently. Its a mystery what's needed to get things going on Forum....  other than a broad base is a good start....  tho' HDIDo has that but is now struggling.
Here's hoping


----------



## drawboy (Mar 7, 2013)

2blue said:



			Yeah, Paul, Do you want to put something there? Yorkshire Golf Forum wouldn't do any harm, tho' its not exactly a hive of activity, but it did have a KirbyMoorside meet I noticed. Any theories why so little happens in this area?
		
Click to expand...

One of my meets that one pal, everyone enjoyed it, cracking course and good price too.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 7, 2013)

drawboy said:



			One of my meets that one pal, everyone enjoyed it, cracking course and good price too.
		
Click to expand...

Oh..  looked a good do that.....  twas all filled up by the time I discovered YGF. There was a decent number on that, as I recall...  any idea why they aren't posting anymore?
Makes it difficult to organise anything else.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 7, 2013)

Paid by bank transfer tonight. Should be there within 2 hours. Looking forward to it.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 8, 2013)

Getting there steadily.....
2blue (Dave) *PAID *-12
 Hammer *PAID *- 18
 Marshy *PAID *- 25
 Captainron  *PAID *- 8 
Birchy
 Wrighty1874
 Bluewolf - maybe
 Silver (Steve) - (abroad, back next week)

Thanks for everyones inputs on the various threads/forums...  seems to be getting hard to put a meet together unless you're a Scouser setting up a NW Meet


----------



## Birchy (Mar 8, 2013)

Ive just paid Dave. Was messing with other stuff last night and forgot! My apologies! It should be in your bank as we speak .


----------



## 2blue (Mar 8, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ive just paid Dave. Was messing with other stuff last night and forgot! My apologies! It should be in your bank as we speak .
		
Click to expand...

Getting there steadily.....
 2blue (Dave) *PAID *-12
 Hammer *PAID *- 18
 Marshy *PAID *- 25
 Captainron *PAID *- 8 
 Birchy *PAID *
 Wrighty1874
 Bluewolf - maybe
 Silver (Steve) - (abroad, back next week)
HDIDo JT-B - 16
HisMate-Mark -21

Room for 2 more :whoo:


----------



## the hammer (Mar 8, 2013)

looking forward to it!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dave, I have lost my card reader, so unable to send dosh by laptop. I can get to the bank next friday or I can send you a cheque if you PM your address. Cheers Nick



2blue said:



			Got it..... good man.
So that's now........
 2blue (Dave)  *PAID * -12
 Hammer  *PAID *- 18
 Marshy    *PAID * -?
 Birchy
 Wrighty1874
 Captainron
 Qwerty
 Bluewolf - maybe
 Silver (Steve) - (abroad, back next week)

Need one more to complete a 4 ball... How are the rest of you Forum members shaping for this? Let me know the situation, 'cos I may have to open it up to others (none-forumers) to secure the Tee times and make it a reasonable mini-meet.
Also, are you happy to have your name up as well as your 'non deplume' ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 2blue (Mar 8, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Dave, I have lost my card reader, so unable to send dosh by laptop. I can get to the bank next friday or I can send you a cheque if you PM your address. Cheers Nick
		
Click to expand...

Nick it sounds as tho you are defo coming, great, so I'll pay you on matey, dinna be fussing with cheques an things. I think Silver will be up for this when he's back. Depends what he's doing with his lad, really, I would think.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 9, 2013)

2blue said:



			Nick it sounds as tho you are defo coming, great, so I'll pay you on matey, dinna be fussing with cheques an things. I think Silver will be up for this when he's back. Depends what he's doing with his lad, really, I would think.
		
Click to expand...

Getting there ever so steadily.....
 2blue (Dave) *PAID *-12
 Hammer *PAID *- 18
 Marshy *PAID *- 25
 Captainron *PAID *- 8 
 Birchy *PAID *
 Wrighty1874 *PAID * - 11 this lad can play....  HDIDo  last meet Champion .. sorry Nick
 Bluewolf - maybe...  so what now!!!!!
 Silver (Steve) - 11  (abroad, back next week)
 HDIDo JT-B - 16 money Monday as on weekend bender 
 HisMate-Mark -21 same

 Still room for 2 more...  don't miss it   :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2013)

2blue said:



			Nick it sounds as tho you are defo coming, great, so I'll pay you on matey, dinna be fussing with cheques an things.
		
Click to expand...

There's a good chance I'll come with him Dave, we spoke about car sharing at the club yesterday.  I've just got to check my house completion date (moving) isn't that weekend which I won't know for another 2 weeks but, a very very strong maybe.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			There's a good chance I'll come with him Dave, we spoke about car sharing at the club yesterday.  I've just got to check my house completion date (moving) isn't that weekend which I won't know for another 2 weeks but, a very very strong maybe.
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff Robin... Will pencil you in...  Later today as am just off out for Captains Drive In.....  Wet-tyres essentialne:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 9, 2013)

2blue said:



			Getting there ever so steadily.....
 2blue (Dave) *PAID *-12
 Hammer *PAID *- 18
 Marshy *PAID *- 25
 Captainron *PAID *- 8 
 Birchy *PAID *
 Wrighty1874 *PAID * - 11 this lad can play....  HDIDo  last meet Champion .. sorry Nick
 Bluewolf - maybe...  so what now!!!!!
 Silver (Steve) - 11  (abroad, back next week)
 HDIDo JT-B - 16 money Monday as on weekend bender 
 HisMate-Mark -21 same

 Still room for 2 more...  don't miss it   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave, i'll square up at Pannal. What time are we eating in Wetherspoons, and have you got the post code for it?Thanks again


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry mate, going to have to pull out. That weekend is the FA cup Semi Final weekend, and somehow the mighty 'tics have made it. Hope you all have a great day, it's a fantastic course from what i've seen.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 9, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Cheers Dave, i'll square up at Pannal. What time are we eating in Wetherspoons, and have you got the post code for it?Thanks again

Click to expand...

Breakfast arrangements yet to be finalised... bit nearer the time probably..  will post here.




			Sorry mate, going to have to pull out. That weekend is the FA cup Semi Final weekend, and somehow the mighty 'tics have made it. Hope you all have a great day, it's a fantastic course from what i've seen.
		
Click to expand...

Danny, what an unbelievable result they got today... magic. Of 'cause you 've got to see them thro'. Thanks for letting me know :lol: Catch up with you..  all the best


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Sorry mate, going to have to pull out. That weekend is the FA cup Semi Final weekend, and somehow the mighty 'tics have made it. Hope you all have a great day, it's a fantastic course from what i've seen.
		
Click to expand...


Great result today Dan, thoroughly deserved.

Just seen David Moyes on county road taking a cabinet back to Argos


----------



## 2blue (Mar 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			There's a good chance I'll come with him Dave, we spoke about car sharing at the club yesterday.  I've just got to check my house completion date (moving) isn't that weekend which I won't know for another 2 weeks but, a very very strong maybe.
		
Click to expand...

Ok...... so its now....

 2blue (Dave) *PAID *-12
 Hammer - Greg *PAID *- 18
 Marshy - Paul *PAID *- 25
 Captainron *PAID *- 8 

 Birchy - Scott - *PAID * - 19
 Wrighty1874 - Nick *PAID *- 11 this lad can play.... HDIDo last meet Champion .. sorry Nick
 HDIDo Silver (Steve) *PAID * - 11

 HDIDo JulianT-B - 16 money Monday as on weekend bender 
 JT-B'sMate-Mark -21 same
FISH - Robin  - 23 finalizing 23rd March
AlwoodlyMark - 9  possible

5 weeks to go....  plenty of time for the weather to pick up, surely.


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 9, 2013)

Very tempting.......


----------



## 2blue (Mar 9, 2013)

SammmeBee said:



			Very tempting.......
		
Click to expand...

So....  only one certain place left, could come to regret missing it:fore:


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 10, 2013)

2blue, Added this meet to the attangeameet calendar. Hope you have a good day out.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 10, 2013)

Hendo007 said:



			2blue, Added this meet to the attangeameet calendar. Hope you have a good day out.
		
Click to expand...

Can we have that in English please Chris :smirk:


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking forward to this, looks like we are nearly sorted now.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 11, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Looking forward to this, looks like we are nearly sorted now.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly getting close to it Paul....may finish up with folk's mates who fancy a good day out which ain't a problem as all 3 forums have had their chance......   Oh, talking of which it looks as though we have a good day out sorted for a Sunday at Redcar through your LINKS thread on YGF.....  just need to arrange a date by the sounds of it..  there's 4 of us....  not clear where the other guy is from. Have heard Redcar is good though I've never played it....  will be good to tick off another links:fore:


----------



## 2blue (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok...... so its now....

 2blue (Dave) *PAID *-12
 Hammer - Greg *PAID *- 18
 Marshy - Paul *PAID *- 25
 Captainron -Roy *PAID *- 8 

 Birchy - Scott - *PAID  *- 19
 Wrighty1874 - Nick *PAID *- 11 this lad can play.... HDIDo last meet Champion .. sorry Nick
 HDIDo Silver (Steve) *PAID  *- 11
HDIDo JulianT-B - *PAID  *- 16

 JT-B'sMate-Mark -*PAID  *- 21 
 FISH - Robin - 23 finalizing 23rd March
 AlwoodlyMark - 9 more than likely
 VACANT - anyone want to bring a mate??...  forum's had their chance now, really.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 12, 2013)

2blue said:



			Ok...... so its now....

 2blue (Dave) *PAID *-12
 Hammer - Greg *PAID *- 18
 Marshy - Paul *PAID *- 25
 Captainron -Roy *PAID *- 8 

 Birchy - Scott - *PAID  *- 19
 Wrighty1874 - Nick *PAID *- 11 this lad can play.... HDIDo last meet Champion .. sorry Nick
 HDIDo Silver (Steve) *PAID  *- 11
HDIDo JulianT-B - *PAID  *- 16

 JT-B'sMate-Mark -*PAID  *- 21 
 FISH - Robin - 23 finalizing 23rd March
 AlwoodlyMark - 9 more than likely
 VACANT - anyone want to bring a mate??...  forum's had their chance now, really.
		
Click to expand...

i'll have it, will bring my mate Don,(22). a definite.


----------



## Modusops (Mar 12, 2013)

Good evening guys, it's Jules here. 
Excited about playing, by all accounts, a great course in what WILL be glorious weather. 
Myself and mark will be heading over from Bradford (although neither of us are true Yorkshiremen!) so will see where the final decision on the brekkie whereabouts is before confirming. 
Thanks for the invite Dave!


----------



## 2blue (Mar 12, 2013)

the hammer said:



			i'll have it, will bring my mate Don,(22). a definite.
		
Click to expand...

That's great Greg...  thought you'd mentioned it earlier somewhere. Just tell me when its paid in an we're all but sorted:whoo:
Welcome to yet another Forum Jules....  between here and HDIDo there's a lot of golf with like minded guys & some gals, though I think I may have got a bit carried away this year 
Yes Brekkie.....  Paul, where is that CafÃ© you mentioned earlier in thread? Maybe handier than the Spoons in Harrogate. Will it handle, possibly, a dozen of us?
Still 4 an a half weeks for the weather to improve:lol:


----------



## 2blue (Mar 12, 2013)

the hammer said:



			i'll have it, will bring my mate Don,(22). a definite.
		
Click to expand...

Ok...... so its now....

 HDIDo 2blue (Dave) *PAID *-12
 HDIDo Wrighty1874 - Nick *PAID *- 11 this lad can play.... HDIDo last meet Champion .. sorry Nick
HDIDo Silver (Steve) *PAID *- 11 
HDIDo JulianT-B - *PAID *- 16
HDIDo JT-B'sMate-Mark -*PAID *- 21 
HDIDo AlwoodlyMark - 9 more than likely

 Marshy - Paul *PAID *- 25
 Captainron -Roy *PAID *- 8 
 Birchy - Scott - *PAID *- 19
Hammer - Greg *PAID *- 18
 DON - 22 Money coming
 FISH - Robin - 23 finalizing 23rd March


Interesting possibility of HDIDo v GM+others as well as a Singles..  but time yet for that

SORTED....all but.....  SO.......
*RESERVES *- here


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 12, 2013)

2blue said:



			That's great Greg...  thought you'd mentioned it earlier somewhere. Just tell me when its paid in an we're all but sorted:whoo:
Welcome to yet another Forum Jules....  between here and HDIDo there's a lot of golf with like minded guys & some gals, though I think I may have got a bit carried away this year 
Yes Brekkie.....  Paul, where is that CafÃ© you mentioned earlier in thread? Maybe handier than the Spoons in Harrogate. Will it handle, possibly, a dozen of us?
Still 4 an a half weeks for the weather to improve:lol:
		
Click to expand...

The cafe that I was on about is in Bradford mate. I'll meet everyone at Pannal, I'll have been up hours with the kids so will have eaten probably.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2013)

2blue said:



			Ok...... so its now....

 HDIDo 2blue (Dave) *PAID *-12
 HDIDo Wrighty1874 - Nick *PAID *- 11 this lad can play.... HDIDo last meet Champion .. sorry Nick
HDIDo Silver (Steve) *PAID *- 11 
HDIDo JulianT-B - *PAID *- 16
HDIDo JT-B'sMate-Mark -*PAID *- 21 
HDIDo AlwoodlyMark - 9 more than likely

 Marshy - Paul *PAID *- 25
 Captainron -Roy *PAID *- 8 
 Birchy - Scott - *PAID *- 19
Hammer - Greg *PAID *- 18
 DON - 22 Money coming
 FISH - Robin - 23 finalizing 23rd March


Interesting possibility of HDIDo v GM+others as well as a Singles..  but time yet for that

SORTED....all but.....  SO.......
*RESERVES *- here
		
Click to expand...

HDID VS GM sounds awesome to me. What format you thinking?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just give me the post code for wetherspoons, so i can get some nosh down my neck!!!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 12, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Just give me the post code for wetherspoons, so i can get some nosh down my neck!!!
		
Click to expand...

Is it The Winter Garden in Harrogate?


----------



## 2blue (Mar 12, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Is it The Winter Garden in Harrogate?
		
Click to expand...

That's the one Nick that's nearest, but am unsure about the parking and its very central Harrogate so maybe a problem...  will check it out as well as other options.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 12, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Is it The Winter Garden in Harrogate?
		
Click to expand...

OK, so its Free street parking on a Sunday & only 3mls away so Winter Garden Spoons @ HG1 2RR looks the business. From say 9am gives plenty of time to eat, meet & at the course for 10ish for 11am tee.....  sorted. 

Scott...  am thinking Individual Stableford for prizes, total the scores for HDIDo v GM..... Gives opportunities for side-bets (no, not you Robin ) ..... any other thoughts welcome.


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2013)

2blue said:



			Scott...  am thinking Individual Stableford for prizes, total the scores for HDIDo v GM..... Gives opportunities for side-bets (no, not you Robin )
		
Click to expand...

Am I banished


----------



## 2blue (Mar 13, 2013)

Fish said:



			Am I banished 

Click to expand...

Ha ha ..  No not at all. Just need the natural order to run its course ie ESR's first...  Then side bets


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2013)

2blue said:



			Ha ha ..  No not at all. Just need the natural order to run its course ie ESR's first...  Then side bets 

Click to expand...

You'll be lucky, only got 1 medal before this date so.......plenty shots


----------



## 2blue (Mar 13, 2013)

Fish said:



			You'll be lucky, only got 1 medal before date so.......plenty shots 

Click to expand...

Exactly.... so  = No side bets with me  ....


----------



## 2blue (Mar 19, 2013)

BUMP......  just back from the Formby/ HoyLake Meet (awesome) now only 3 an a bit weeks to go,  thought we needed an update. We now have a Reserve, so if Hammer could sort Don's money, I'll get AlwoodleyMark to decide if it's Skiing or Golf(Oh, what a  hard life!!) & Robin will know by end of this week. Meanwhile I'm off hill-walking in the Lakes....  chance to forget how bad I was at Formby/ R-L 

HDIDo 2blue (Dave) *PAID *-12
 HDIDo Wrighty1874 - Nick *PAID *- 11 this lad can play.... HDIDo last meet Champion .. sorry Nick
 HDIDo Silver (Steve) *PAID *- 11 
 HDIDo JulianT-B - *PAID *- 16
 HDIDo JT-B'sMate-Mark -*PAID *- 21 
 HDIDo AlwoodlyMark - 9 more than likely

 Marshy - Paul *PAID *- 25
 Captainron -Roy *PAID *- 8 
 Birchy - Scott - *PAID *- 19
 Hammer - Greg *PAID *- 18
 Hammer's mate - DON - 22 Money coming??
 FISH - Robin - 23 finalizing 23rd March


 Interesting possibility of HDIDo v GM+others as well as a Singles.. but time yet for that

 SORTED....all but..... SO.......
*RESERVES *- here (No chance of another Tee time, I'm afraid, as we've squeezed in as it is)
Captainron's mate


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just thought its Masters sunday that weekend too. 

Really looking forward to this.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 19, 2013)

2blue said:



			BUMP......  just back from the Formby/ HoyLake Meet (awesome) now only 3 an a bit weeks to go,  thought we needed an update. We now have a Reserve, so if Hammer could sort Don's money, I'll get AlwoodleyMark to decide if it's Skiing or Golf(Oh, what a  hard life!!) & Robin will know by end of this week. Meanwhile I'm off hill-walking in the Lakes....  chance to forget how bad I was at Formby/ R-L 

HDIDo 2blue (Dave) *PAID *-12
 HDIDo Wrighty1874 - Nick *PAID *- 11 this lad can play.... HDIDo last meet Champion .. sorry Nick
 HDIDo Silver (Steve) *PAID *- 11 
 HDIDo JulianT-B - *PAID *- 16
 HDIDo JT-B'sMate-Mark -*PAID *- 21 
 HDIDo AlwoodlyMark - 9 more than likely

 Marshy - Paul *PAID *- 25
 Captainron -Roy *PAID *- 8 
 Birchy - Scott - *PAID *- 19
 Hammer - Greg *PAID *- 18
 Hammer's mate - DON - 22 Money coming??
 FISH - Robin - 23 finalizing 23rd March


 Interesting possibility of HDIDo v GM+others as well as a Singles.. but time yet for that

 SORTED....all but..... SO.......
*RESERVES *- here (No chance of another Tee time, I'm afraid, as we've squeezed in as it is)
Captainron's mate
		
Click to expand...

apologies, money sent for don,under my ref. Theres about 10 of them going tunisia for a weeks golf,just made sure it wasnt a clash.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 19, 2013)

i'll have to rush back then to catch coverage of the Masters. WAP!!!


----------



## 2blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow...  little golf missed and now back from 2 marvellous days on the roof of England



Thanks Greg for getting Don's cash to me...  situation now is....
HDIDo 2blue (Dave) *PAID *-12
 HDIDo Wrighty1874 - Nick *PAID *- 11 this lad can play.... HDIDo last meet Champion .. sorry Nick
 HDIDo Silver (Steve) *PAID *- 11 
 HDIDo JulianT-B - *PAID *- 16
 HDIDo JT-B'sMate-Mark -*PAID *- 21 
 HDIDo AlwoodlyMark - 9 more than likely

 Marshy - Paul *PAID *- 25
 Captainron -Roy *PAID *- 8 
 Birchy - Scott - *PAID *- 19
 Hammer - Greg *PAID *- 18
 Hammer's mate - DON - *PAID *- 22
 FISH - Robin - 23 finalizing 23rd March


 Interesting possibility of HDIDo v GM+others as well as a Singles.. but time yet for that

 SORTED....all but..... SO.......
RESERVES - here (No chance of another Tee time, I'm afraid, as we've squeezed in as it is)
 Captainron's mate


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 22, 2013)

Where did you go walking Dave? Love it up there.

Good job we aren't playing this weekend, weathers shocking!!


----------



## 2blue (Mar 22, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Where did you go walking Dave? Love it up there.

Good job we aren't playing this weekend, weathers shocking!!
		
Click to expand...

Was up with some old College mates from Goose Eye and Shipley & were based in Wastdale. We're half way thro' England's 2,000ft tops, have only the Lakes left.... so this was 10 or so of the Wast Dale tops, Pillar, Steeple, Yewbarrow etc.....  great days weather-wise but, full-blown winter conditions, quite demanding....well I found it so .....  One or two more piccys, I'm the unfit one on the right :lol:


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 22, 2013)

2blue said:



			Was up with some old College mates from Goose Eye and Shipley & were based in Wastdale. We're half way thro' England's 2,000ft tops, have only the Lakes left.... so this was 10 or so of the Wast Dale tops, Pillar, Steeple, Yewbarrow etc.....  great days weather-wise but, full-blown winter conditions, quite demanding....well I found it so .....  One or two more piccys, I'm the unfit one on the right :lol:
View attachment 5307
View attachment 5308
View attachment 5309

Click to expand...

Wow looks fantastic, really like the walk from Goose Eye, did it last year with the Mrs and then back in the village for the beer festival.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 28, 2013)

BUMP......  just a quick up-date. All but Robin paid up & he's a definite if his house move allows so am keeping this place open as he'll be sharing the lengthy journey from Kenilworth with Nick...
 Sorry Captainron's mate  (Are you still OK on standby?)

Pannal, today, is still under snow. It's steadily going from these parts & because its gradual the exposed grass is in pretty good nick....  so all should be good for the 14th.....   it'll feel like a heatwave when Spring eventually breaks through.

HDIDo 2blue (Dave) *PAID *-12
Dave's mate Mark *PAID *  - 9 
HDIDo Wrighty1874 - Nick *PAID *- 11 
 HDIDo Silver (Steve) *PAID *- 11 
 HDIDo JulianT-B - *PAID *- 16
 JT-B'sMate- Mark -*PAID *- 21 


 Marshy - Paul *PAID *- 25
 Captainron -Roy *PAID *- 8 
 Birchy - Scott - *PAID *- 19
 Hammer - Greg *PAID *- 18
 Hammer's mate - DON - *PAID *- 22
 FISH - Robin - 23 Place held

 RESERVE -  Captainron's mate 

Interesting possibility of HDIDo+mates v GM+mates as well as a Singles.. Want to do this??.. Full aggregate (or best 6 or 8) of StableFord scores. 
Overall Singles....  3 places, Â£30, Â£20, Â£10 + Nearest the Pin (I have a Prize).... 
Also how do we want to do the pairings.... 2 GM with 2 HDIDo would seem to make sense, partners to be sorted out by team leaders.....   ideas?.

*ALSO...... ANYONE INTEESTED*....   
I have a Â£5 entry for WIKE RIDGE.....INDIVIDUAL NETT OPEN â€“ SUNDAY 28TH APRIL 2013 'twas rearranged due to weather, now I'm golfing in Spain


----------



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2013)

2blue said:



			BUMP......  just a quick up-date. All but Robin paid up & he's a definite if his house move allows so am keeping this place open as he'll be sharing the lengthy journey from Kenilworth with Nick...
 Sorry Captainron's mate  (Are you still OK on standby?)

Pannal, today, is still under snow. It's steadily going from these parts & because its gradual the exposed grass is in pretty good nick....  so all should be good for the 14th.....   it'll feel like a heatwave when Spring eventually breaks through.

HDIDo 2blue (Dave) *PAID *-12
Dave's mate Mark *PAID *  - 9 
HDIDo Wrighty1874 - Nick *PAID *- 11 
 HDIDo Silver (Steve) *PAID *- 11 
 HDIDo JulianT-B - *PAID *- 16
 JT-B'sMate- Mark -*PAID *- 21 


 Marshy - Paul *PAID *- 25
 Captainron -Roy *PAID *- 8 
 Birchy - Scott - *PAID *- 19
 Hammer - Greg *PAID *- 18
 Hammer's mate - DON - *PAID *- 22
 FISH - Robin - 23 Place held

 RESERVE -  Captainron's mate 

Interesting possibility of HDIDo+mates v GM+mates as well as a Singles.. Want to do this??.. Full aggregate (or best 6 or 8) of StableFord scores. 
Overall Singles....  3 places, Â£30, Â£20, Â£10 + Nearest the Pin (I have a Prize).... 
Also how do we want to do the pairings.... 2 GM with 2 HDIDo would seem to make sense, partners to be sorted out by team leaders.....   ideas?.

*ALSO...... ANYONE INTEESTED*....   
I have a Â£5 entry for WIKE RIDGE.....INDIVIDUAL NETT OPEN â€“ SUNDAY 28TH APRIL 2013 'twas rearranged due to weather, now I'm golfing in Spain 

Click to expand...

Sounds good to me Dave :thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds like you've got it all sorted Dave, can't wait. I'm seriously **** at working out my points so whoever is paired with me is going to have a lot of totting up to do lol

By the time we play I think the course should be in decent condition. Snow is going but feels ok under foot in the exposed grass I've walked on.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 28, 2013)

Dave suggested 




			Full aggregate (or best 6 or 8) of StableFord scores.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what I was thinking there ....  meant best 4 or 5 scorers each side :fore:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 1, 2013)

Looking at some of my wifes' mates' photos of her w/end trip to Yorkshire,I'm starting to think game might be in danger of being cancelled. Snow drifts everywhere.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 1, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Looking at some of my wifes' mates' photos of her w/end trip to Yorkshire,I'm starting to think game might be in danger of being cancelled. Snow drifts everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Has been extremely bad west of the A1, Nick...  very deep snow drifts and deep snow in hollows and bunkers, most Leeds courses still closed because of this...... but it is steadily going despite continuing low temperatures. Have been in touch with them and there's little doubt that we'll be OK by 2 weeks time. Can't wait :fore:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 1, 2013)

2blue said:



			Has been extremely bad west of the A1, Nick...  very deep snow drifts and deep snow in hollows and bunkers, most Leeds courses still closed because of this...... but it is steadily going despite continuing low temperatures. Have been in touch with them and there's little doubt that we'll be OK by 2 weeks time. Can't wait :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Thats good to hear Dave. Looking forward to it. Got a lesson booked for toay at 5 to sort my drving out,so inconsistent.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thought I'd bump this. Locally the majority of the snow has now just about gone so we should be ready for next weekend. 

Will we be sorting tee times out on the day Dave or beforehand?

Really looking forward to this, although my house has chicken pox going round and I haven't had it yet!! Just my luck to get shingles by next sunday!!


----------



## 2blue (Apr 5, 2013)

Suggest those who want, can meet at 9am for Breakfast at the Spoons in Harrogate HG1 2RR. That will allow us plenty of time to get to Pannal for 10ish, just 3 miles.....where we've got some complimentary practice balls.
First Tee is 11.06, then 11.14, 11.22


HDIDo 2blue (Dave) PAID -12
Dave's mate Mark PAID - 9 
HDIDo Wrighty1874 - Nick PAID - 11 
HDIDo Silver (Steve) PAID - 11 
HDIDo JulianT-B - PAID - 16
JT-B'sMate- Mark -PAID - 21 


GM Marshy - Paul PAID - 25
GM Captainron -Roy PAID - 8 
Captainron's mate Marc - 14
GM Birchy - Scott - PAID - 19
GM Hammer - Greg PAID - 18
Hammer's mate - DON - PAID - 22

There is interest in having HDIDo+mates v GM+mates as well as a Singles Stableford. Would welcome ideas on how we score team game........Full aggregate (or best 4 or so) StableFord scores for each side? 
Prize for Overall Singles.... 3 places, Â£30, Â£20, Â£10 + Nearest the Pin (I have a Prize).... 
Also how do we want to do the pairings.... 2 GM with 2 HDIDo would seem to make sense, partners to be sorted out by team leaders (as Lowest H/Cap, have asked Roy to do GM pairings)
Will post Pairings & times here when sorted.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 5, 2013)

2blue said:



			Suggest those who want, can meet at 9am for Breakfast at the Spoons in Harrogate HG1 2RR. That will allow us plenty of time to get to Pannal for 10ish, just 3 miles.....where we've got some complimentary practice balls.
First Tee is 11.06, then 11.14, 11.22


HDIDo 2blue (Dave) PAID -12
Dave's mate Mark PAID - 9 
HDIDo Wrighty1874 - Nick PAID - 11 
HDIDo Silver (Steve) PAID - 11 
HDIDo JulianT-B - PAID - 16
JT-B'sMate- Mark -PAID - 21 


GM Marshy - Paul PAID - 25
GM Captainron -Roy PAID - 8 
Captainron's mate Marc - 14
GM Birchy - Scott - PAID - 19
GM Hammer - Greg PAID - 18
Hammer's mate - DON - PAID - 22

There is interest in having HDIDo+mates v GM+mates as well as a Singles Stableford. Would welcome ideas on how we score team game........Full aggregate (or best 4 or so) StableFord scores for each side? 
Prize for Overall Singles.... 3 places, Â£30, Â£20, Â£10 + Nearest the Pin (I have a Prize).... 
Also how do we want to do the pairings.... 2 GM with 2 HDIDo would seem to make sense, partners to be sorted out by team leaders (as Lowest H/Cap, have asked Roy to do GM pairings)
Will post Pairings & times here when sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me Dave , i will be at the spoons at 9am :thup:

Full aggregate for the team scores will probably be easiest to sort out at the end mate i reckon.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 5, 2013)

Silver has suggested we just have a surprise card draw on the day for partners and opponents. I like this!!
Then for the team event it would probably make sense to either add everyone's scores up and whoever has the most wins *OR *each pairs scores are added up and compared against the other pairs total to take the match.
I like the last one as each 4 Ball can work out their match and report back.... simples
What do folks think??


----------



## Birchy (Apr 5, 2013)

2blue said:



			Silver has suggested we just have a surprise card draw on the day for partners and opponents. I like this!!
Then for the team event it would probably make sense to either add everyone's scores up and whoever has the most wins *OR *each pairs scores are added up and compared against the other pairs total to take the match.
I like the last one as each 4 Ball can work out their match and report back.... simples
What do folks think??
		
Click to expand...

Suprise draw is fine by me. Depends if people on the GM team want to play with their mate that they are bringing? If that makes sense? Like Hammer and Captainron might wanna have their mate as partner? Thats fine by me if so.

We could do betterball matchplay for the GM vs HDID? Bit like Ryder cup on a small scale . Tie breaker for a draw could be stableford total points?


----------



## 2blue (Apr 5, 2013)

Suprise draw is fine by me. Depends if people on the GM team want to play with their mate that they are bringing? If that makes sense? Like Hammer and Captainron might wanna have their mate as partner? Thats fine by me if so.

We could do betterball matchplay for the GM vs HDID? Bit like Ryder cup on a small scale . Tie breaker for a draw could be stableford total points?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah....  we'll see what they want to do with their mates. They can let us know here, perhaps.  
 Betterball matchplay is a good format but might be a bit difficult to play along side Individual Stableford


----------



## Birchy (Apr 5, 2013)

2blue said:



			Yeah....  we'll see what they want to do with their mates. They can let us know here, perhaps.  
 Betterball matchplay is a good format but might be a bit difficult to play along side Individual Stableford
		
Click to expand...

Shouldnt be that hard, All 4 players in each group will be marking singles stableford anyway wont they? Unless we just have 5 singles stableford matchplay matches instead? That would probably be even easier still, 2 matches within each fourball


----------



## 2blue (Apr 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Shouldnt be that hard, All 4 players in each group will be marking singles stableford anyway wont they? Unless we just have 5 singles stableford matchplay matches instead? That would probably be even easier still, 2 matches within each fourball 

Click to expand...

I think I understand what you mean......   what does everyone else think, if you're looking in??


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 6, 2013)

I haven't a clue so I'm fine with whatever the majority go with.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 6, 2013)

Go with the flow.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 8, 2013)

My sat nav doesn't like the spoons post code .Hope Parliament Street  isn't  a long winded  effort.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 8, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			My sat nav doesn't like the spoons post code .Hope Parliament Street  isn't  a long winded  effort.
		
Click to expand...

HG1 2WH. ....is another possibility. The RR one must be very new
There's a map here.   http://http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-winter-gardens
Other wise just follow the bacon smell :cheers:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 8, 2013)

2blue said:



			HG1 2WH. ....is another possibility. The RR one must be very new
There's a map here.   http://http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-winter-gardens
Other wise just follow the bacon smell :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

The spoons site gives HG1 2RR and  it's not liking that code. Will try the other but I don't want to spend  too long looking for my scran. I'll be leaving at the crack of dawn, not wanting to get up earlier than neccessary , just to go kerb crawling looking for mt breakfast!!


----------



## 2blue (Apr 8, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			The spoons site gives HG1 2RR and  it's not liking that code. Will try the other but I don't want to spend  too long looking for my scran. I'll be leaving at the crack of dawn, not wanting to get up earlier than neccessary , just to go kerb crawling looking for mt breakfast!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha... good luck...  will keep an eye open for you :whoo:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 8, 2013)

Silver Astra.



2blue said:



			Ha ha... good luck...  will keep an eye open for you :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (Apr 8, 2013)

Have we decided on format Dave?


----------



## the hammer (Apr 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Suprise draw is fine by me. Depends if people on the GM team want to play with their mate that they are bringing? If that makes sense? Like Hammer and Captainron might wanna have their mate as partner? Thats fine by me if so.

We could do betterball matchplay for the GM vs HDID? Bit like Ryder cup on a small scale . Tie breaker for a draw could be stableford total points?
		
Click to expand...

My theory was coming to meet different people, i play with him weekly 
Random draw for me.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 9, 2013)

the hammer said:



			My theory was coming to meet different people, i play with him weekly 
Random draw for me.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, the purpose of thes meets is to meet new golfing geeks. random draw for me too,. but keep it GM v HDID.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 9, 2013)

the hammer said:



			My theory was coming to meet different people, i play with him weekly 
Random draw for me.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me then fella :thup:  We could always do a random draw then and if people are paired with people they already know they can switch if they want to keep it fresh


----------



## the hammer (Apr 9, 2013)

so long as im with somebody who knows how to do the matchplay/strokeplay combined with 3/4 stableford off 7/8ths im not bothered.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 9, 2013)

the hammer said:



			so long as im with somebody who knows how to do the matchplay/strokeplay combined with 3/4 stableford off 7/8ths im not bothered.
		
Click to expand...

Avoid me then lol


----------



## 2blue (Apr 10, 2013)

the hammer said:



			so long as im with somebody who knows how to do the matchplay/strokeplay combined with 3/4 stableford off 7/8ths im not bothered.
		
Click to expand...




Marshy77 said:



			Avoid me then lol
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Birchy (Apr 10, 2013)

I assume course is fully back open after all the snow etc? Whats the roads like around there too? Is there anywhere to avoid or is it all clear now?


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I assume course is fully back open after all the snow etc? Whats the roads like around there too? Is there anywhere to avoid or is it all clear now?
		
Click to expand...

Bradford is fully open road wise and the majority if not all course will now be open Birchy, Harrogate is 15 mile away so I would guess that is fine.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 10, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Bradford is fully open road wise and the majority if not all course will now be open Birchy, Harrogate is 15 mile away so I would guess that is fine.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Marshy :thup:

Thought it should be fine but local ish knowledge is always best .


----------



## 2blue (Apr 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I assume course is fully back open after all the snow etc? Whats the roads like around there too? Is there anywhere to avoid or is it all clear now?
		
Click to expand...

Firstly...  thanks Roy for Marc's money....  we are now complete all ways around :thup:

I know its a Sunday and traffic will be pretty light but even so, for what its worth coming from the West, I think I'd be going right around Leeds on M62 to the M1 then the A1 up to Junc 46 at Wetherby then on via Knaresborough to Harrogate. Appears to be 14 miles longer but will be a much more comfortable drive with less speed cameras. Nick...  you're just M1, A1 to Wetherby.

Was passing today so picked up some cards but forgot to ask any details about course condition/work etc, but folk who were there on Mon report that the course is very impressive for the time of year & a real test of golf with no hollow-tines, greens bit bumpy but quickish, & a shortened 18th to allow work on pond. However with a bit of luck the latter will be finished by Sun. I guess an advantage of playing at the weekend, along with the main members, is that they'll do all they can to open as much of the course as possible.


After pretty full consultation, best Format would seem to be....
1.  Draw for playing groups at Spoons (probably) ie. 2 HDIDo & 2 GM......   I can pre-group the draw cards to get a good mix 
2.  Individual is Stableford off Full Handicap
3.  HDIDo+ mates v GM+ mates Team Match............ to be Total of each team's Stableford points...  seems to make sense as we're all trying to get as many as we can & it cuts out any MatchPlay rules problems & the 3/4 Handicap difference if we were B/Balls.
4. Nearest Pin is the 10th...  a 120 yd par 3
Hope every one's happy with that


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 10, 2013)

Cheers Dave. I ake it we will be putting out, unless we can't score.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 10, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Cheers Dave. I ake it we will be putting out, unless we can't score.
		
Click to expand...

Hope so, I like to putt out even if I can't score.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 11, 2013)

Weather wise for Sunday. Warm but very windy.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 11, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Weather wise for Sunday. Warm but very windy.
		
Click to expand...

That'll do for me after what we've been having for past few weeks.

Have got us 30 complimentary practice balls.....  very good practice facilities on visitors Car Park side of the road ne:


----------



## 2blue (Apr 13, 2013)

Wrighty, is down with a virus right bad......  is anyone up to take this place Â£35 all in. Or we just play as an 11. Post here or PM me. First come etc.....  )


----------



## the hammer (Apr 13, 2013)

should we fone a friend?


----------



## 2blue (Apr 13, 2013)

the hammer said:



			should we fone a friend?
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, Greg.....  let me know if you get someone...  makes no difference to us money wise...  we just have a 3ball if no one shows.


----------



## the hammer (Apr 13, 2013)

ok, simon coming if thats ok, h/cap 16, we wont make wetherspoons but will be at pannal  for 10.


----------



## the hammer (Apr 13, 2013)

i need a yes or no PDQ!


----------



## 2blue (Apr 13, 2013)

the hammer said:



			ok, simon coming if thats ok, h/cap 16, we wont make wetherspoons but will be at pannal  for 10.
		
Click to expand...

Great Greg..  well done Thanks for that.. So, other than Scott-the-Manc, it looks like we have that "Yorkshire Meet" it started off as...  ha ha.....  see you at 10am


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 13, 2013)

See you all tomorrow, might need waterproofs at some point.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 13, 2013)

2blue said:



			Great Greg..  well done Thanks for that.. So, other than Scott-the-Manc, it looks like we have that "Yorkshire Meet" it started off as...  ha ha.....  see you at 10am
		
Click to expand...

Be careful Dave! Im not a Manc so wash your mouth out! :rofl: Lancashire bomber behind enemy lines it seems


----------



## the hammer (Apr 13, 2013)

sorted, hes a whittler, got a panic on already.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 13, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Be careful Dave! Im not a Manc so wash your mouth out! :rofl: Lancashire bomber behind enemy lines it seems 

Click to expand...

Ahhh, sorry Scott....  not being a local here, I asked around and they assured me that, Manc was safest, as you can't upset a Lancastrian, 'cos they have enough problems already....... ha ha ....  will have to get the Scousers up here some time... eh.
  Have a good journey Scott see you at Spoons.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 13, 2013)

2blue said:



			Ahhh, sorry Scott....  not being a local here, I asked around and they assured me that, Manc was safest, as you can't upset a Lancastrian, 'cos they have enough problems already....... ha ha ....  will have to get the Scousers up here some time... eh.
  Have a good journey Scott see you at Spoons.
		
Click to expand...

Tut tut tut. Hoepfully im grouped with you tomorrow and i can show you how us Lancastrians play :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Apr 14, 2013)

Conflicting forecasts for Harrogate. BBC says no rain until 2pm with winds of around 20. XC weather is predicting rain most of the day and wind into the 40's. know which one I want to be true


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 14, 2013)

C'mon then Birchy,  How many did you win by


----------



## Birchy (Apr 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			C'mon then Birchy,  How many did you win by 

Click to expand...

4th at best for me im afraid with 31 points.Was blowing a hoolie and the greens were crap, very bobbly. I was very happy with how i hit the ball though :thup:

Winning score was 34 points by two guys whose names escape me at the moment. Dave was 3rd place with 33.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 14, 2013)

Birchy said:



			4th at best for me im afraid with 31 points.Was blowing a hoolie and the greens were crap, very bobbly. I was very happy with how i hit the ball though :thup:

Winning score was 34 points by two guys whose names escape me at the moment. Dave was 3rd place with 33.
		
Click to expand...

I think most courses are struggling with the greens at the moment, Manchesters weren't great tbh. 

Sounds like 34 was a good score today, it was pretty wild out there at times.

Did you get any Rain?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I think most courses are struggling with the greens at the moment, Manchesters weren't great tbh. 

Sounds like 34 was a good score today, it was pretty wild out there at times.

Did you get any Rain?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. We had a little sprinkle on back 9 and it was wild there too  i thought Clitheroe was windy!! nothing compared to that today. Suprised Manchesters greens werent much good? Davyhulme greens were lightning on Saturday. I 4 putted today from about 6 foot as well :rofl:  it was all the greens fault :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Apr 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			C'mon then Birchy,  How many did you win by 

Click to expand...

No...  Scott got none of the Yorkshire Brass  .... was last seen heading off, muttering about digging up bobbly greens.
Yes they had been neglected all winter & it was breezy but it was also mild, dry & quiet on the course.
Scores on the doors were....
HDIDo - Jules                             34pts + nearest pin      won on countback
HDIDo - Mark....Jules mate           34pts
HDIDo - Dave....2Blue                  33pts
GM     - Scott.. Birchy                   31pts
GM     - Don..  Hammer's mate      29pts
GM     - Simon Hammer's mate      28pts  Nick's, short notice, replacement (Many thanks, fella)
GM    - Greg... Hammer                26pts
GM    - Marc.. Captainron's mate    26pts
HDIDo-Mark.. 2Blue's mate           25pts
GM    - Paul.. Marshy                    23pts
GM    - Cameron.. CaptnRon          22pts
HDIDo- Steve... Silver                  20pts

It was decided that a team game was pointless given that the sides became uneven when Nick was unable to attend due to continuing illness.
However, it was HDIDo that took all the prizes.... including Silver with 3RawDistance Slazenger Balls:swing:

An enjoyable day was had by all.... more people in the Yorkshire area now know each other & the goings on of the forums & look forward to the next Meet.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 14, 2013)

Glad the day went well Dave ,I may even have avoided the wooden spoon with the score of 20.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 14, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Glad the day went well Dave ,I may even have avoided the wooden spoon with the score of 20.
		
Click to expand...

He you take Marks' score ,who replaced me them HDID would have won .


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 14, 2013)

Very enjoyable day, good laugh around the course in tough windy conditions. Thanks to Dave for organising too. Jules nailed it on the back 9.

Far too many trees for my liking!!!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 14, 2013)

Breezy? It was windier than an old age home after a bean breakfast. Not a fan of the course a all and playing poorly didn't help things either. 

Thanks for organising it all Dave.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 14, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Breezy? It was windier than an old age home after a bean breakfast. Not a fan of the course a all and playing poorly didn't help things either. 

Thanks for organising it all Dave.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ....... Twas just a good sailing breeze really where I was stood....  you are a few feet higher remember :rofl:

Forgot to enquire further about any snooker interest you may have...  any way this is the Club site..  WWW.thesnookerclub.co.uk
3 tables  lots of fun & some competition if you fancy..  I'm the Sec., Alwoodly Mark is the Vice Pres....   some good craic if your interested...  & friendly poker some Fridays


----------



## Wayman (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds look a good day going to try get along to next one if there is one


----------



## the hammer (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for sorting it dave, enjoyed it, I know smon and Don had a good laugh as they didnt really know what they were going to.

Poor performance from myself, must do better!!


----------



## 2blue (Apr 15, 2013)

the hammer said:



			Thanks for sorting it dave, enjoyed it, I know smon and Don had a good laugh as they didnt really know what they were going to.

Poor performance from myself, must do better!!
		
Click to expand...

Good to have you guys along....  All the meets I've attended have always been good fun & played in the right spirit. As it was the first I've organised I was pleased we had reasonable weather & a good time.
I've a lot on for a while now but will look at sorting something, Yorkshire wise, again now we have a nucleus & a few lookers on.
All the best


----------



## the hammer (Apr 15, 2013)

sound , just make sure its a "swearing permitted" course


----------



## Modusops (Apr 16, 2013)

:fore:
Thanks for the great day guys.  (and the cash and the mittens and the hat )
Myself and Mark will be interested in future meets and hopefully we'll see most of you guys at Hollins Hall in Sept.

If anyone ever fancies a game at East Bierley GC just drop me a line. 

[It seems Cameron didnt like the course. I suppose he's better placed to judge, based on the fact he saw more of it than anyone else. ]


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 16, 2013)

Modusops said:



			:fore:
Thanks for the great day guys.  (and the cash and the mittens and the hat )
Myself and Mark will be interested in future meets and hopefully we'll see most of you guys at Hollins Hall in Sept.

If anyone ever fancies a game at East Bierley GC just drop me a line. 

[It seems Cameron didnt like the course. I suppose he's better placed to judge, based on the fact he saw more of it than anyone else. ]
		
Click to expand...

Hi jules, I'll definitely be up for a game. Enjoyed it, was a good laugh.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 18, 2013)

Modusops said:



			:fore:
Thanks for the great day guys.  (and the cash and the mittens and the hat )
Myself and Mark will be interested in future meets and hopefully we'll see most of you guys at Hollins Hall in Sept.

If anyone ever fancies a game at East Bierley GC just drop me a line. 

[It seems Cameron didnt like the course. I suppose he's better placed to judge, based on the fact he saw more of it than anyone else. ]
		
Click to expand...

Not wrong.


----------

